# Why isn't this moron in prison AGAIN!



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/gloucestershire/8483082.stm

I have ranted about this complete cunt before - but why hasn't he been locked up? Taking heroin into a court appearance FFS!
'I forgot' - well 3 years in clink would help you remind yourself that taking Class A drugs into a fucking courtroom whilst facing drug related charges probably isn't such a top notch idea you talentless prick.

Oh, and your friend died today. Of drug abuse. Prick.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Unfortunately mate, money talks when you can afford the best legal team etc......oh, and the fact that the law is a toothless ass! :twisted:

Saj


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Should be shot.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I thought the rule was if you're going to take stuff in with you, you have to make sure you have enough to share with everyone else. Seems like he was just doing the fair thing to me. :?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

head_ed said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/gloucestershire/8483082.stm
> 
> I have ranted about this complete doodah before - but why hasn't he been locked up? Taking heroin into a court appearance FFS!
> 'I forgot' - well 3 years in clink would help you remind yourself that taking Class A drugs into a fucking courtroom whilst facing drug related charges probably isn't such a top notch idea you talentless prick.
> ...


he wasnt sent to prison because the authorities need and use people like him so that people like you can waste your time and energy getting all hot and bothered about him rather than maybe see the writing in the wall about the serious failings in our society !!! [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Who? :?


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

What a moron how would not think to check yourself before you went to court. That is a small fine for that much heroin. Here with that much it's a felony and we won't be seeing you for a long time.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I knew this was going to be about Pete Docherty before I even clicked on the link - It says something fairly profound that he is more famous for his tragic drug habit than his music - fuck off back to obscurity where you belong with Jedward with any luck 

Charlie


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The guy is an oxygen thief and needs shooting end of :evil:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

How can we hope for society to get back on track, when the justice system allows that complete waste of space to freely walk the streets. I can understand the frustration of the people on this thread, who work, pay taxes, keep their noses clean (no pun intended :!: ), yet are more likely to be hit with a heavy fine for some minor parking misdemeanour. 
Only when the act of drug dealing is raised to "attemped murder" will we be able to hope to arrest this cancer in our midst. People may question "attempted murder", but think on, the dealers customers (victims) will die and usually with pain, the families of the customer (victim) are destroyed by the loss of a loved one. Other people have their homes violated and property stolen to provide funds for the habit.
Remove the source (the dealer) permanently, this would greatly reduce the number of victims, family loss, violated homes ---- draconian ! yes maybe, and if this offends I apologize, but clearly slapping wrists in this instance does not work. 
The justice system at present can be likened to a British Bulldog with rubber teeth. [smiley=bomb.gif] 
Sorry folks I do go on.


----------



## Davy K (Jan 11, 2009)

Why don't we just flood the market with all the stuff we find? The Royal Navy have found billions of £'s of the stuff over the past few years. So instead of disposing of it, bring to to UK and dish it out for free!!!!!
Then there will be no need for dealers so they don't make money. No need for junkies to rob you and your house. No need to mug you, your family or rob your Gran of her weekly pension to fund their "habit."
Then all the junkies will hopefully O.D. and kill themselves and then problem solved!!!!!

Wish i were PM!!! :lol:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Davy K said:


> Why don't we just flood the market with all the stuff we find? The Royal Navy have found billions of £'s of the stuff over the past few years. So instead of disposing of it, bring to to UK and dish it out for free!!!!!
> Then there will be no need for dealers so they don't make money. No need for junkies to rob you and your house. No need to mug you, your family or rob your Gran of her weekly pension to fund their "habit."
> Then all the junkies will hopefully O.D. and kill themselves and then problem solved!!!!!
> 
> Wish i were PM!!! :lol:


not that easy im afraid :?

my brother is a drug taker and has been over the past ten year!
its easy to say just shoot them all etc but you have to remember that they all have families 

ive spent years worrying about him and being totally ashamed.

i do understand why people have their views though.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

What also pisses me of is the likes of Kate Moss who he was going out with she was caught taking drug a bit of a dip in here career and then she is getting more work than evey :evil:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> The guy is an oxygen thief ... :evil:


Quite simply the best description I have ever heard applied to this complete waster - nice one Andy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > The guy is an oxygen thief ... :evil:
> ...


I do my best


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> not that easy im afraid :?
> 
> my brother is a drug taker and has been over the past ten year!
> its easy to say just shoot them all etc but you have to remember that they all have families
> ...


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

KammyTT said:


> Davy K said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't we just flood the market with all the stuff we find? The Royal Navy have found billions of £'s of the stuff over the past few years. So instead of disposing of it, bring to to UK and dish it out for free!!!!!
> ...


Hear what your saying, once you're in it you're in it and it's very hard to get out. Many people never get exposed to it, I work in an industry which is rife with drink and drug problems, in some parts brown & coke is a second currency, they do it to keep goingwhen the drink gets too much . I joke about it but fortunately have always stayed clean, but lost friends, they may well still be alive but I don't want to get mixed up in all that crap.

Personally speaking I think he's a very very talented musician who would be more commercially successful if he didn't have this problem. I actually feel sorry for him, he's being paying for years to get off the stuff with little success, not sure wether that is his will and I guess thats what it hinges on. I don't think he's a hard core addict as he looks too good for it, you can see when it gets out of hand as their faces start falling to bits more scabs than skin and they look so tired it makes you want to sleep for them.

I feel for you Kammy, and agree it's the families who really pay the price.

Ask yourself would you think the same if he was your son?

John


----------

